

Flash Player 10 brings new effects to developers - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/14/flash-player-10-brings-new-effects-to-the-developers/

======
liuliu
surely Flash dominated the whole market. But I am curious about the new 3D
effect. Is it a new effect or support 3d model like what silverlight have
already done? Actually, silverlight will never be a real competitor by its
lack of cross-platform.

